# Beavers and Flatheads



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday night H20 Mellon and myself fished the scioto..Bryan quickly caught 2 flatheads. After that beavers moved into the area and kept slapping the water with there tails for several hrs..A coincidence we caught no more fish?..Did the loud noise of the tail slapping scare the fish off?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it has to scare them away, If I ws fishing buy you throwing rocks in or slapping the water w/ my fishing rod, youd say I was scaring the fish off, so I think it has to hurt.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Last night at salt fork beavers were all over the place too; and not a flathead to be caught!! I dont think its coiincidence. Maybe we can blame gettin skunked on the beavers? 

JB


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

Sat night we fished near a beaver hut. We saw maybe 4 or 5 beaver cruising over our lines and caught several channel cats. The beaver did not seem to change the catfish activity.

I often fish near beaver huts hoping to find flathead utilizing the brush that beaver sink as hunting grounds.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, 

I dont think the Beavers themselves scare fish away, only the smacking of their tails. This one that we had on the Scioto with us would smack its tail every 10 min or so, it was horrible! I agree that the fish use beaver huts as hideouts, I used to fish a beaverpond for bass & those largemouths would hang right on the edge of them.


----------

